# ¿foreros escribiendo con pura mayúscula?



## fenixpollo

Por favor, explíquenme algo: ¿Por qué he visto ultimamente varios foreros escribiendo cada palabra con mayúscula?





			
				Fulano Forero said:
			
		

> Tengo Una Pregunta Para Ustedes, Quisiera Saber Cómo Se Dice Arroba En Inglés. Se Usa Para Escribir Direcciones De Correo.


 Se me hace que les he visto más a los sudamericanos escribir de esta manera, pero no estoy seguro. También sospecho que tiene que ver con la edad. Cualquier explicación que me pudieran ofrecer sería de gran alivio.

_Can someone please explain to me why I've seen some foreros lately writing in Title Case -- with every word starting with a capital letter? I think I've seen more South Americans writing in this way, but I'm not sure. I also suspect it has something to do with age. Any explanation that you could give would be a huge relief._

Gracias de antemano.  _Thanks in advance._


----------



## SpiceMan

Escriben cada desastre en todos lados. Una simple mayúscula es lo de menos. 

¡Ah! En Castellano No Se Escribe Así Ni En Títulos 

Los títulos se escriben igual que todo.


----------



## belén

Os cuento, cuando véis esto Escrito Así es porque el forero en cuestión escribió todo en mayúsculas y el propio programa de vbulletín convierte las mayúsculas (ya que no se puede escribir en mayúsculas según las reglas del foro) en minúsculas de esta manera
Saludos,
Belén

PD: He movido este hilo al foro de Comments and Suggestions por obvias razones.


----------



## fenixpollo

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> Escriben cada desastre en todos lados. Una simple mayúscula es lo de menos.


 Tienes razón, pero mi pregunta es ¿por qué hay tanta concordancia en el tipo de desastre? ¿Es una moda entre los jóvenes? ¿Un programa que están usando (como de mensajes de texto de celular o algo) que automaticamente escoge el formato así? Un problema con la interfaz entre los teclados castellanos y el software del foro? 

A mí me cuesta MUCHO trabajo escribir de esa manera, y me tardo mucho en terminar una sola frase. No entiendo por qué alguien escribiría así. 


> ¡Ah! En Castellano No Se Escribe Así Ni En Títulos
> 
> Los títulos se escriben igual que todo.


Gracias por aclarar eso, SpiceMan... ya lo sabía. 

edit: acabo de ver el comentario de belén... Gracias, be, por esa aportación.  Ya queda claro.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Si, alguna vez LauraN nos lo había explicado ya... lo del antishout o algo así... 
Como escribir en sólo mayusculas es gritar, el sistema lo cambia automatico, tu no escribes una Mayuscula Y Todo lo Otro Con min...
Se escribe en mayusculas y se cambia automatico a una mayuscula y el resto en minusculas...


----------



## fenixpollo

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Si, alguna vez LauraN nos lo había explicado ya... lo del antishout o algo así...


 Parece que no estuve yo en esa clase....


----------



## ILT

Es precisamente para tratar de evitar que un mensaje se presente todo en letras mayúsculas. Las reglas del foro, al igual que las de etiqueta del internet, lo prohiben. Escribir en mayúsculas equivale a gritar. 
Yo creo que hay quien lo prefiere porque piensa que de esa forma puede evitar los acentos diacríticos, aunque las reglas de ortografía del español indican que las mayúsculas se acentúan también.

Saludos


----------



## lazarus1907

Al que use mayúsculas de esa manera se le debería dar un toque de atención borrándole el mensaje y añadiendo el comentario: "No grites, que no somos sordos"


----------



## alc112

belen said:
			
		

> Os cuento, cuando véis esto Escrito Así es porque el forero en cuestión escribió todo en mayúsculas y el propio programa de vbulletín convierte las mayúsculas (ya que no se puede escribir en mayúsculas según las reglas del foro) en minúsculas de esta manera
> Saludos,
> Belén
> 
> PD: He movido este hilo al foro de Comments and Suggestions por obvias razones.


 
Entonces tenemos que agradecer al Vbulletin porque Fulano Forero no se quedó afónico y nosotros sordos. 
Perdón, no me pude resistir en hacer esta acotación


Fenix: Es Toda Una Moda Escribir Así En Los Foros, Fotologs, Etc.


----------



## Laia

alc112 said:
			
		

> Fenix: Es Toda Una Moda Escribir Así En Los Foros, Fotologs, Etc.


 
Pero es agotador tener que ir cambiando de mayúsculas a minúsculas tantas veces...


----------



## alc112

Totalmente. Y No Nos Olvidemos D Sta Forma D Skribir q tb 'ta re d moda y No C NtienD Na' y Dicn Q Sta Re Bkn . Muy Informal
Traducción: y no nos olvidemos de esta forma de escribir que también está re de moda y no se entiendo nada y dicen que está re bakán (genial, cool, etc)


----------



## Laia

alc112 said:
			
		

> Totalmente. Y No Nos Olvidemos D Sta Forma D Skribir q tb 'ta re d moda y No C NtienD Na' y Dicn Q Sta Re Bkn . Muy Informal
> Traducción: y no nos olvidemos de esta forma de escribir que también está re de moda y no se entiendo nada y dicen que está re bakán (genial, cool, etc)


 
Bueno... yo escribo así en todas partes excepto en WR y en mis exámenes... jeje
Lo que quería decir es que ir cambiando de mayúscula a minúscula en cada palabra ha de ser agotador... obvmnt, scribr así no knsa nda... (obviamente, escribir así no cansa nada... ).


----------



## Misao

I love translating said:
			
		

> aunque las reglas de ortografía del español indican que las mayúsculas se acentúan también.
> 
> Saludos


 
Aquí he de añadir una cosa, I love translating:Las mayúsculas no se acentuan en español según que fuentes consultes. Por ejemplo, cada periódico tiene su propio manual de estilo y denpendiendo de su "tendencia" ponen tildes a las mayúsculas a "solo", etc...

Yo aprendí en el colegio que las mayúsculas no se acentúan... 

Ah, y otro apunte, en alemán los sustantivos, todos sin excepción, se escriben con mayúscula...no veas lo que me cuesta acordarme de eso... 

Yo, por mi parte, a veces escribo palabras completamente en mayúsculas porque este teclado me trae loca y me canso de intentar poner "" para referirme a las, digamos, palabras clave del thread en cuestión...


----------



## fenixpollo

Bueno, Misao, muchos aprendimos que no es necesario poner los acentos a las mayúsculas, pero el RAE es una de las fuentes que dice que sí. 





			
				alc112 said:
			
		

> esta forma de escribir que también está re de moda y no se entiendo nada y dicen que está re bakán


 Entonces, la forma de escribir como si estuvieras mandando mensajes de texto en el teléfono es de moda, pero no la de empezar cada palabra con mayúscula.  Entiendo.  Gracias a todos.


----------



## panjandrum

Leaping blithely over all the intervening posts, where I am sure many interesting points have been made, I sense some irritation in the question.

I share the irritation.  I consider putting a capital letter on every word to be unacceptable in English.  Forer@s who persist in this habit following warnings are therefore likely to find their posts being deleted as being in breach of WR Rule #21:


> Except as a topic of discussion, chatspeak and SMS style are not acceptable. Members must do their best to write using standard language forms.


----------



## fenixpollo

I was only mildly irritated when I wrote the question, panj.  I thought that the kids were purposely starting every word in a sentence with a capital letter.  Belén elightened us, saying that it is vBulletin that changes all-caps shouting to Title Case text.  Now it makes sense, and my irritation has been transferred to the kids who write in chatspeak (thanks, Laia and Alexis).


----------



## Laia

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Now it makes sense, and my irritation has been transferred to the kids who write in chatspeak (thanks, Laia and Alexis).


 
You're welcome...   , although I don't consider myself a kid... hehe


----------



## alc112

np, bro


----------

